# S/O: 1689 and CoW



## Prufrock (Mar 17, 2009)

This is a split off from my other thread in the Credo-Answers forum:

Can anyone explain the removal of "Covenant of Works" language from the 1689 confession? (compare ch.7 of WCF and LBC)


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 18, 2009)

Chapter 20 talks about the covenant of works:



> The covenant of works being broken by sin, and made unprofitable unto life, God was pleased to give forth the promise of Christ, the seed of the woman, as the means of calling the elect, and begetting in them faith and repentance; in this promise the gospel, as to the substance of it, was revealed, and [is] therein effectual for the conversion and salvation of sinners.



Certainly every RB I know holds to it. I don't know why it was repositioned.


----------

